# Newly diagnosed probably gestational diabetes, but possibly type 2



## Nina_B (Jun 16, 2018)

Hello all!

Newbie here. Received diagnosis Friday afternoon follwoign tests Friday morning.

Advice most welcome!


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 17, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Nina

Sorry to hear about your diagnosis.  Can you tell us a bit more about how your Diabetes was picked up.  What tests they have done and any medication they have given you.

Whatever the type of Diabetes the main focus for all of us is the amount of carbohydrates (not just sugar) that we eat.  In whatever form you eat it: pasta, cereal, preprepared meals, fruit, cakes, ... they are turned into glucose, and for that to be processed you need insulin.  The more carbs we eat the more insulin you need.  

For T2 a lot of people have found the book Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker, taking you through things step by step.

 A lot of people also find it useful to start to test their own BG levels, in order to get information about how different foods and activity impact on their levels. Very often people with T 2 cannot get test strips on prescription so they use a SD Codfree meter, for which the strips are a lot cheaper than for others.

There are many other resources listed in the top post on the newbies board.  Scroll down to get to T2, they are there.

If you have any questions do ask, and remember nothing is considered a silly questions. 
People are here tohelp.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jun 17, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Nina_B (Jun 17, 2018)

Hello SB,

I'm currently 28 weeks pregnant. Around 24 weeks I started getting really, really tired. 25 weeks on really giddy. It was also noticeable I was losing weight (which isn't that usual at this stage of pregnancy!) Also really thirsty. Initially most of this was put down to being pregnant and it being hot.

At my 26 week appointment there was sugar in my urine. They usually only test for GD after three occurances of this. But my mum has type 2 and there both type 2 and type 1 in her family (both considered hereditary versions). So I asked for the test and the midwife agreed.

Had the glucose test Friday morning at the hospital (now 28 weeks. I've been struggling with bouts of fatigue for 4 weeks. I've also lost all 5kilos (11lbs) gained during my pregnancy - and another kilo on top. So I currently weigh a kilo less than at the start of my pregnancy. Despite baby and bump continuing to grow and appearing normal on all scans). 

Friday afternoon (4pmish) the hospital called to say my results showed diabetes and could I come and see the diabetic nurse in maternity on Tuesday morning. The midwife said my tests were slightly unusual. As the diabetic sugar levels showed in my fasting bloods - whereas the post sugar drink bloods taken two hours later looked more pre-diabetic. She said this result was usually what they'd expect to see from someone with Type 2 not GD. However all previous tests (fasting or otherwise) have shown normal blood sugar levels.


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 17, 2018)

Nina

I am not familiar with the specific symptoms of gestational Diabetes, but your weight loss, tiredness are all symptoms that I had with T1.  GPs frequently assume that if you are over 40 that you must be T2 so I am glad that you in the care of the hospital.  Did they tell you what the ‘unusual results’ were.  Was this the post sugar drink test?

I think that is unusual for such rapid weight loss to occur with T2, and rings bells for what I experienced when diagnosed with T1. Are you able to test your BG?  Are you able to test for ketones?  If you feel any worse it would  be good to go to A&E and ask for these tests.

If you post on the parenting thread there may be responses from people more familiar with what happens during pregnancy.


----------



## Nina_B (Jun 17, 2018)

Thank you. That's a good idea.

I'm 33 (nearly 34) first time parent.

Family history is pretty extensive:

My mum has type 2, so does her older brother. Her still living younger half brother has type 1. One of her half sisters and half brothers died due to type 1 complications. My mum's grandfather and all his siblings had type 2 (early, 30s onset) though her granddad lived until his late 80s (he was born in the 1880s). My mum's first cousin had gestational diabetes in two pregnancies but has not had any other diabetes diagnosis.

The midwife said the sugar test result showed high diabetic sugar levels in the fasting test (before the sugar drink) and the second test was pre-diabetic rather than diabetic levels. Which she said was unusual.

I am so tired at the moment, it's nuts. I eat pretty healthy. I'm was a bit overweight at the start of pregnancy but my midwife and doctor were unconcerned (I weigh heavy, pre-pregnancy I did a lot of weight lifting. I've also always been on the unusually busty side :/ ) I've been struggling on and off with feeling giddy and tired, with increasingly extreme thirst from about week 19... It's been ramping up in the last month. There's days when I'm struggling to get out of bed, I'm so tired... But I keep losing weight.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2018)

Nina_B said:


> Thank you. That's a good idea.
> 
> I'm 33 (nearly 34) first time parent.
> 
> ...


Hi Nina, I'm very sorry to hear that you are feeling like this. Like @SB2015 I would be concerned that you are actually exhibiting the symptoms of Type 1 diabetes - it's relatively rare, but it can most certainly happen - actress Hannah Waterman was diagnosed at 24 weeks: Given that you have a strong family history of both main types of diabetes would strengthen the possibility.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...ick--I-dying-Hannah-Waterman-weight-loss.html

It is very important that you stress this possibility to those caring for you, in case they are making assumptions. Are your blood sugar levels being regularly tested? Have you been given any medication e.g. insulin? Personally, given your situation, I would be seeking immediate help, possibly going to A&E for an assessment. 

Please let us know how things go for you, I hope you can get the treatment you need to stop the weight loss and tiredness.


----------



## Nina_B (Jun 17, 2018)

Thank you. I think that's a good idea. No insulin or medication yet. I don't get blood monitoring kit until Tuesday (and my mum is away with my dad, so I can't borrow her kit). Until sugar in urine at 26 weeks and the blood results on Friday I've always had very normal blood sugar results. I have an annual blood test that checks blood sugars, thyroid, iron, kidneys etc. My 12 week bloods were also normal. So all the change has only happened in recent weeks. Week 16 to 19 I was on a belated honeymoon in Japan with my husband and we were walking 25,000 to 30,000 steps a day with no issue. Now I struggle to do more than a 15 minute walk.


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 17, 2018)

With the sudden onset that again seems to point to T1.
Do let us know how you get on, and make sure that you do as Northerner said about emphasising the likelihood of T1.


----------



## Lisa66 (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi Nina

Sorry to hear you're not feeling great. I agree with what's already been said regarding type 1 and also think it would be wise to pop along to A&E.


----------



## Pigeon (Jun 17, 2018)

A pharmacy should also be able to test you for ketones and do a fingers tick bg test if you can get to one easier today than getting to A&E. In the meantime drink lots of water and avoid sugary foods, make sure you get taken seriously. Please let us know how you get on


----------



## Mark T (Jun 17, 2018)

That sort of extensive family history can also point to a form of MODY.  Got any brothers and sisters?

MODY comes in lots of forms, some that look very T2, some that look a bit T1.


----------



## Nina_B (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi Mark - I don't know what MODY is? And yes. I'm the oldest of three. My sister is 18 months younger than me and my brother 2 years, 9 months younger .

My dad and mum did say to make sure they know that although my mum was never diagnosed with GD when I came home from hospital (I was late, big and very poorly initially) my urine smelt of sugar for the first two weeks.


----------



## Mark T (Jun 17, 2018)

MODY is a rare, but not as rare as you might think types of diabeties that is down to a single gene.  See [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maturity_onset_diabetes_of_the_young] and [https://www.diabetesgenes.org/] for more information.

Hopefully it isn't that.  But your brother and sister would be well advised to get a HbA1c from their GP, now and maybe ever few years or so as a precaution.


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi Nina

Did you go to A&E.  Your symptoms are definitely similar to a form of T1, and untreatedthis cand develop into a serious situation quickly.  As others have said it would be good to get there and rule out T1.


----------



## Nina_B (Jun 20, 2018)

Hello everyone, went to doctor, bloods were okay that afternoon. Had appointment with diabetic nurse yesterday and I've been asked to monitor six times a day. They're looking to see if there's a pattern.

Been told my diet is good and low GI. Because of tiredness I'd cut back a lot on walking. Was advised to go for a short walk after food (the dog was very happy about this and managed to turn 10 minutes into nearer 30... As dogs do).

Post food tests after walking show okay readings (higher end, but within acceptable levels).

However, just tested fasting levels and they're the same as my hour after dinner ones from last night - 6.7 - which is high. When they tested me two hours after breakfast (without a dog walk in between) yesterday they were 7.8. but the rest of my readings were okay.

Don't have enough data yet to establish a pattern - but this does tie with me being really, really tired in the mornings and really thirsty. But feel okayish mis-afternoon.


----------



## Nina_B (Jun 20, 2018)

They also took a Hpa blood test yesterday.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 20, 2018)

Nina_B said:


> Hello everyone, went to doctor, bloods were okay that afternoon. Had appointment with diabetic nurse yesterday and I've been asked to monitor six times a day. They're looking to see if there's a pattern.
> 
> Been told my diet is good and low GI. Because of tiredness I'd cut back a lot on walking. Was advised to go for a short walk after food (the dog was very happy about this and managed to turn 10 minutes into nearer 30... As dogs do).
> 
> ...


Those readings don't look unreasonable Nina, even the slightly higher ones, so it looks promising


----------



## Diabetes UK (Jun 20, 2018)

Hi Nina, glad to hear that you have had more support from your nurse and they are seeking answers to resolve the issue for you. As @Northerner has said though, those levels sound good so hopefully you will begin to feel some improvements


----------



## Nina_B (Jun 20, 2018)

Thanks everyone! 

Our spaniel is very happy that she gets 'medicinal walks' unsurprisingly  

Have found milk seems to spike my stats a bit. Apparently that's not unusual. Are there any alternative options that are high in calcium?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jun 21, 2018)

Nina_B said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Our spaniel is very happy that she gets 'medicinal walks' unsurprisingly
> 
> Have found milk seems to spike my stats a bit. Apparently that's not unusual. Are there any alternative options that are high in calcium?


What type of milk do you have?  Full fat milk tends not to spike as much as skimmed or semi, though I only have milk in my tea & coffee as I can't eat cereals anymore.


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 21, 2018)

Good to hear that things are getting sorted Nina.
Keep in touch and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Nina_B (Jun 28, 2018)

Bit of an update. After monitoring for 7 days I was put on Metformin earlier this week. 

Alas, my fasting and post breakfast sugars don't seem to be going down - so may need to go on insulin later this week. 

Apparently my pregnancy hormones are playing total havoc with me at the moment. The diabetic nurse says it's not usual for plain porridge, or soft boiled eggs to spike sugars... 

Added joy, despite drinking loads of waters I don't seem to be getting enough electrolytes (and obviously lucozade is totally off limits) so I spent most of yesterday on a saline drip for dehydration. Apparently when I went in at 1:30pm my urine ketones were at 3+ (which I'm assured is not good) but they got them down to 0 when I was discharged at 10pm. 

Any tips greatly appreciated!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 28, 2018)

Nina_B said:


> Bit of an update. After monitoring for 7 days I was put on Metformin earlier this week.
> 
> Alas, my fasting and post breakfast sugars don't seem to be going down - so may need to go on insulin later this week.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear you are still struggling Nina  The eggs wouldn't really have been a factor, as they are largely protein, but porridge can spike some people quite badly. From what I have read it's not unusual for all the hormonal activity to really mess with your levels, and if it continues then insulin will be the best medication available to manage it, so try not to worry. I hope things settle down for you soon


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 29, 2018)

Sorry that things are still not settled for you Nina, but glad to have had the update from you.
Although going on insulin may sound a bit scary it is likely to give you a lot more control over your BG levels, and could well help.  Glad that you are being monitored and that they are keeping you hydrated.  

For me porridge creates a massive spike in my BG.  I used to think I was having such a healthy breakfast!!  Eggs only cause a rise when I have them without any carbohydrates.  Then my body starts changing the protein in the eggs into glucose, as it has nothing else to use.

Did you ask about the DSN about the possibility of T1?


----------



## onefooteight (Jun 30, 2018)

I had gestational diabetes with two of my pregnacies.  What I experienced sounds completely different to you.  I didn't have any symptoms and it was only picked up because my consultant liked all of her patients to do the test because she was diabetic (type 2).  I really hope it settles down for you.


----------



## Nina_B (Jul 5, 2018)

Currently in hospital (been here since Sunday morning). They suspect I've had a gallstone block - and then pass through a bile duct. So my liver and pancreas look pretty bruised (though the pain and sickness is starting to subside). I suspect a beaten up pancreas has not been helping with my sugars... Waiting to find out if I can go home, or if more action needs to be taken.

Now on a low bedtime doseof insulin as well as two 1000mg doses of Metformin a day. Readings very slowly coming down. Issue continues to be my fasting and post breakfast sugars. Most of the rest of my readings are pretty good.


----------



## Nina_B (Jul 5, 2018)

Lost another couple of kilos recently. Weight loss in the last six weeks is now just over 8kilos (about 18lbs) though bubba is healthy and continuing to grow at an expected rate.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 5, 2018)

Nina_B said:


> Lost another couple of kilos recently. Weight loss in the last six weeks is now just over 8kilos (about 18lbs) though bubba is healthy and continuing to grow at an expected rate.


I do hope things settle for you soon Nina  Glad to hear the baby is doing well, despite everything  What are your waking levels like now? I hope you can get out of hospital soon


----------



## Nina_B (Jul 5, 2018)

5.9 for fasting this morning... So above target but going down.

Unfortuanatly the catering team don't seem to grasp diabetes in hospital. I kept asking for porridge (what I usually have) or wholemeal toast.. They eventually came back with some half-and-half. So I had a little bit of that and half a banana because I 1) needed to eat something and 2) I had a load of pills that need to be taken with food at breakfast time. 

Unfortuanatly this gave me a one hour post breakfast reading of 9.4. 

Diabetic nurse just rang. She's going to have words about the catering, because she's been told about the issue by a number of ladies in maternity etc. Though it does look like more insulin for me. 

:/


----------



## Nina_B (Jul 5, 2018)

Fortunately her clinic is just one floor below the ward I'm on.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 5, 2018)

Nina_B said:


> 5.9 for fasting this morning... So above target but going down.
> 
> Unfortuanatly the catering team don't seem to grasp diabetes in hospital. I kept asking for porridge (what I usually have) or wholemeal toast.. They eventually came back with some half-and-half. So I had a little bit of that and half a banana because I 1) needed to eat something and 2) I had a load of pills that need to be taken with food at breakfast time.
> 
> ...


5.9 is fine for a fasting reading, so if considered 'above target' then it seems a bit overstrict!  Given the carbiness of the breakfast, a 9.4 isn't awful - a bit of a spike, but I'm guessing at its peak, a 2 hour reading also would give you a better idea of where things are heading. If possible it might be better to go for something slightly lower in carbs (or a drop more insulin! ) When I was diagnosed and in hospital the food was certainly not 'diabetes-friendly' - the only item considered 'not suitable' was the treacle sponge and custard!  A bacon sandwich would be good if you can wangle one!


----------



## Nina_B (Jul 5, 2018)

Pregnancy fasting target is 5.3. anything higher is considered problematic because of the impact it can have on the baby's growth.

Options today were: cereal (sweetened) and white toast. I asked for wholemeal and they found some half and half. They still tried to give me jam with it *eye roll*.

They also tried to insist that sweetened from concentrate apple juice was a good idea... Err...

No bacon sandwiches offered this week. When available I've gone for porridge or scrambled egg with a slice of toast.


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 6, 2018)

Good to hear from you Nina.
Hospital food does not seem to have caught up with nutritional info!!

I hope that you are able to get home soon


----------



## Nina_B (Jul 6, 2018)

Was freed Thursday afternoon.

Sugars are getting better. Fasting was high (6.7) but we ate later than usual last night - have told hubbie I can't have main meal later than 7pm anymore. Post dinner read was 5.4 today! Finding homemade curry and wholemeal rice, or Middle Eastern grilled meats with wholemeal rice and roast veg the best dinner options so far for good post food readings .

Apparently a lot of the pain this week was acute pancreatitis. A gallstone had blocked my bile duct, then passed through - inflaming my pancreas in the way out. Will be having gallbladder removed after baby is born. That's the only stone I've had... But apparently if one forms and can pass through then so can others... And the pancreas is not a fan!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 6, 2018)

Glad to hear you are out Nina!  Sounds very painful, I hope there are no more stones to deal with and you can just get on with having a baby!


----------



## Nina_B (Jul 6, 2018)

Thank you! Hope so!

The MRI showed a bit of grit in the gallbladder... But no stones. Except for taking a recent beating the surgery consultant said my pancreas and liver looked really healthy. They just need a bit of rest and recovery time. 

Hopefully there are no more hiccups in this pregnancy until this baby arrives!


----------



## Nina_B (Jul 6, 2018)

Also - some of my weight loss may be down to this. The blocked duct was impeding my ability to process fats... So they were all just passing through.


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 7, 2018)

Glad to hear that you have made it home and that you now have some explanations for what has happened.
Phew!!


----------



## Nina_B (Jul 8, 2018)

Thanks - I just wish something would work for my fasting sugars...

This morning they were 6.7.

Last night after dinner they were 7.2. I ate dinner at 5:30pm, with 1000 mg Metformin. Had insulin (3 on the pen?) at 9pm before bed. 

My fasting sugars just don't seem to be responding :/


----------



## Northerner (Jul 8, 2018)

Nina_B said:


> Thanks - I just wish something would work for my fasting sugars...
> 
> This morning they were 6.7.
> 
> ...


Are you testing immediately on waking Nina? Levels can start to rise at quite a rate once you are up and about (actually, almost as soon as I raise my head from the pillow for me!) due to a 'boost' of glucose from the liver. So, your levels can be higher than they have been overnight as little as 5 minutes after waking. You'd probably really benefit from a Freestyle Libre, which gives a continuous reading through the night so you get a much better idea of how your levels are behaving. Might be worth suggesting it to your nurse as they are available on prescription and you might qualify given your circumstances


----------



## Nina_B (Jul 8, 2018)

Usually within 5 minutes. But that's useful to know. I also have to get up to pee about 5/6 times aniggt at the moment... Could that impact it?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 8, 2018)

Nina_B said:


> Usually within 5 minutes. But that's useful to know. I also have to get up to pee about 5/6 times aniggt at the moment... Could that impact it?


Getting up through the night doesn't seem to have any impact on me (even though I'm not pregnant, I usually have to get up 2-3 times a night! )


----------



## Nina_B (Jul 8, 2018)

My bladder is breaking all the laws of thermodynamics at the moment  I'll ask.my nurse about the Libre.


----------



## Nina_B (Jul 10, 2018)

Gah - sent back to hospital after nasty vomitting.

Been told I need a low fat diet because of the gallbladder/ liver issues.

Not sure what that actually leaves to eat? Low fat AND low sugar/ carbs.

Glad I had a bit of excess padding - because it seems to rapidly be vanishing. Much more time like this and I don't think there'll be anything left!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 10, 2018)

Nina_B said:


> Gah - sent back to hospital after nasty vomitting.
> 
> Been told I need a low fat diet because of the gallbladder/ liver issues.
> 
> ...


I'm very sorry to hear this Nina  You are really having a rough time  Lean meat and lots of vegetables from now on by the sound of things! Is there a dietician that can help you, given your situation?

I hope that you are feeling much better very soon, and back home


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 10, 2018)

Nina_B said:


> Gah - sent back to hospital after nasty vomitting.
> 
> Been told I need a low fat diet because of the gallbladder/ liver issues.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear you are poorly again Nina.
I hope you start to feel better soon.


----------



## Ruby/London (Jul 10, 2018)

Nina_B said:


> Bit of an update. After monitoring for 7 days I was put on Metformin earlier this week.
> 
> Alas, my fasting and post breakfast sugars don't seem to be going down - so may need to go on insulin later this week.
> 
> ...




Hello Nina,

I had* undiagnosed*  gestational diabetes 28 years ago.  Following the birth, my bg levels went back to normal and I never had a problem until recently. I am glad they have flagged pregnancy hormones, that part will pass and I am glad they have caught it fairly early.    No one talked about low carb diets back then and unbeknown to me, I was feeding the problem with "healthy meals" for 9 months that contained a lots of carbs - and ice cream, as I remember -  in that hot July/August summer.  He was also 10 days late and was 12lb. 4oz on arrival - by C section.  Everything settled down after the birth and I have only recently been diagnosed with T2.

I am glad you are being closely monitored.  The heat may also be causing problems.  Keep the medics on their toes and I hope all goes well for you


----------



## Nina_B (Jul 16, 2018)

Good news!

They released me on Saturday (mine and my husband's first wedding anniversary!)

I've also had three days of better blood results - and today everything was within target. Looks like the insulin is finally kicking in.

Still being monitored closely and on semi-bedrest until baby comes, but things are looking up!


----------



## Robin (Jul 16, 2018)

Oh that is good news. I hope everything continues more smoothly for you from now on.


----------



## Ruby/London (Jul 16, 2018)

Nina_B said:


> Good news!
> 
> They released me on Saturday (mine and my husband's first wedding anniversary!)
> 
> ...



Great news, Nina.  It can be miserable having to be in hospital but it is all to achieve a wonderful outcome.  Make the most of the bedrest, especially in this heat -  you'll be rushing around and up all hours soon enough  ... Counts on fingers - October baby?


----------



## Nina_B (Jul 16, 2018)

September. But they're looking to induce in August


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 19, 2018)

Much better news Nina.
Good to hear.


----------

